# Fire Siren wake up call



## k9kiwi (Dec 4, 2006)

This is what wakes me up at Oh Dark Thirty. 10 seconds between each for 3 wind ups.

As the 40 foot tower with the siren on top is about 120 feet from the bedroom window it WAKES you up in a hurry. 

Shorts, t shirt and boots live beside the bed every night.

I will be in the station by the time the third siren starts normally. 

First time it went off at night time I shot out of bed that fast in the dark, turned the wrong way and ran into the wall.  Now the wife gets the light switch. 8)


----------



## twoeagles (Dec 4, 2006)

Geez that's frightening - it sounds like a classic air raid siren, too!!!
I have learned to sleep through distant gunfire before, but that siren would
make me crazy!!!


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 4, 2006)

you didn't see the 40ft tower with the siren when you bought your home


----------



## k9kiwi (Dec 4, 2006)

This is a pici of a flash shiny one. Ours has been up for over 30 years.

Our nearest neighbour station is 15 KM away. On still nights we have heard there siren wind up just before ours starts for a mutual call out. Kinda spooky.


----------



## Smokey (Dec 4, 2006)

A siren goes off near my place on sunday lunchtime when the fire crews train, which is inconsiderate as im usually still asleep. It also sounds like an old air raid siren. It is pretty spooky


----------



## k9kiwi (Dec 4, 2006)

> you didn't see the 40ft tower with the siren when you bought your home



It was an added bonus. Gives the place atmosphere. And it was across the back fence into the station, making life simple for me.


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 5, 2006)

Yeah we have those sirens here as well. I always kinda liked hearing it ...


----------

